# Leigh 12" Super Jig



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

Is the Leigh DoveTail jig worth the money and is the learning curve reasonable?
After a lengthy online search, I have settled on the Leigh 12" jig for dove tails and box joints.
I like it better than the Porter Cable because the spacing is adjustable.
I really liked what I read about the Akeda jig, but they're unavailable. They seem to be the most accurate and the easiest to use.
Has any used the Leigh 12" jig? Any tips? 
I will be using it with a Bosch router.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the super 18, which is just the 12 with an extra 6 inches. I also use it with the Bosch 1617.
It's easy to learn, the manual is quite clear with step by step for each type of joint. As long as you read the chart and use the correct bit you will be OK. 
I wonder what's up with the Akeda. They've been unavailable for a couple of years now but the site still pretends that "someday" they'll be back.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Is it worth the money…good question.

I purchased the Super 18 several years ago and it collected dust for two years before I put it to use. A few mistakes on my part before I understood the jig and the instructions better. Now that I've made it through the learning curve the jig does work fantastic and you will make some wonderful drawers with it. That said, however, the jig is pricey and I would offer its 'worth' is relative to the number of and frequency with which you make drawers.

I've made about a dozen drawers with mine and several other projects where I dovetailed the 'carcass' for effect. Essentially…if you plan on doing more than six or eight a year I'd then say the jig is well worth the money. If not, there may be some less expensive jigs or methods you should consider.

Hope this helps…


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies on the Leigh jig.
I think I'll buy it. 
I'd like to have an Akeda, but it looks like they're history.
Since my projects won't involve very wide drawers, I think the 12" will be big enough.
The current Christmas price is $269 at Rockler & at Woodcraft.
I already bought the Bosch Quick-Change Templet Guide Adapter (RA1126) and Templet Kit with 6 templets and a Threaded Templet Guide Adapter.
I am assuming these are what I need to use the Bosch with the Leigh jig.
How necessary is the accessory/dust collection kit?
Thanks again for any tips using the jig.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I like mine, but i feel it could produce better results. Maybe it's me, or maybe it's something i'm not catching with the jig, but i always end up with a gap under the tails when assembled.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I beern reading and watching videos and buying tools for my new shop for awhile now, and I would like to weigh in on this issue. The Leigh jig is well received and I have no doubt it is a fantastic tool, but it is extremely expensive for a specialized tool that only can do one thing. If you run a professional shop and do lots of dovetails than I think it may be worth it. I picked up the PC jig when I caught it on sale for pretty cheap off of Amazon and I been playing with it. It a nice tool but could be better. Does a good job for me for making dovetail drawers for various mobile stands etc, but not sure if it suitable for furniture grade. I think I would get better results if I bought better router bits for dovetailing than those that came with the jig, but have not needed them yet. For the money of a Leigh jig though, you can buy a Incra LS Router table fence system that I think is even more versatile and can do much more than the Leigh jig. That is what I did, but I admit I have not built my router table yet so it is still in box. The demo videos of course make it look so easy to make pro quality dovetails using that system, and it can do so much more. Something worth looking into if your considering popping $500 or so for a tool.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been wanting to do more joinery projects myself, so I too have been in the market. I have two tools that are seriously underused in my shop. My router and my mortising machine. Part of the reason for the mortising machine is room. I'm pretty cramped in my current garage space, but then I do have just about every major tool in there (bandsaw, cabinet saw, drill press, jointer, planer… then all the various jigs and tools). So recently when I thought about the super jig, started looking around. Then found that incremental tools (Incra's store) had a 10% off. That pretty much just pays for tax (we're both in Texas), but I had the Incra fence on my Unisaw so it was an option. I started comparing prices and came to find out that I could purchase one of their tables that goes on the unisaw, plus the router fence, which attaches of the existing Incra positioner and come out cheaper than the Leigh Super Jig.

There are a couple of things to keep in mind if you go down this route. You will need to either buy a set of router bits for the Incra (whiteside, eagle america, mcls, and a couple of others have sets you can buy) since their template guides are setup for specific sizes. That said, you do the same for Leigh from what I understand.

I haven't written a review of what I think of the wonderfence yet on my table saw, since I haven't had it on the saw long enough to really get a good feel for it (I'm in the middle of various Christmas projects and just had enough time to set it up, put it on my saw and do a test box joint). That said, I'm very pleased with router in my table. It really frees up space in my shop and now my portable router table can get stored away and free up room!. That's important to me.

If you don't already own the Incra positioner, then it might end up costing you a wee bit over the Leigh jig, but as Whiskers points out, it is more versatile, so in the end, it might be a better investment. Check out one of their demonstrations: 




There are other parts too, so take a look for those too. So far I have just used it as a normal router table, but thus far, I'm quite pleased with it.


----------

